# Von Wallhausen nach Roßla, 4.1.2021 „wenn man mit abellio eine Reise tut……………….“ (x87)



## Lion60 (5 Jan. 2021)

Von Wallhausen nach Roßla, 4.1.2021 „wenn man mit abellio eine Reise tut……………….“ (x87)

Wanderstempel:

Wandernder Stempelkasten 2016 Station 3: Kaiser - Otto - Höhenweg 

HWN und Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe) :

Stempelstelle 210 / Schöne Aussicht Hainrode 
Stempelstelle 212 / An der Queste 
Stempelstelle 213 / Bauerngraben (x87)

Eventstempel:

Saisoneröffnung 2018 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert

Das wahrscheinlich ersetzt werden muss. Es landete im Dreck als ich hinfiel. Und die Buchse mit dem ich Smartphone und PC verbinde funzt nicht mehr.


----------

